# White Faced Whistlers...



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

White Faced Whistling Duck at Castle Espie, N.Ireland.....

Taking photo....photo taken....  









Taking photo....









Photo taken.... 










Quack, quack!!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Love these and the way they whistle. So sweet. Trouble where I am is getting them to stay still for photos. They're little eating machines!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That group shot is amazing!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> That group shot is amazing!


Yeah, makes me think of a little invasion force... *imagines whistlers marching in columns with AK47s*


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

simooshy said:


> Yeah, makes me think of a little invasion force... *imagines whistlers marching in columns with AK47s*


:lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww they are lovely, really like the last photo


----------

